# Stimmen zu leise...Effekte zu laut... Stereo System



## Falco (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute 

Ich glaube diese Frage kam bestimmt schon oft, aber ich bitte trotzdem mal um eure Hilfe oder Beratung. 

Wie schon oben beschrieben  sind beim Film schauen die Stimmen zu leise und die Effekte zu laut und das nervt total.

Mein System:

TV: Panasonic TX50ST33E
Playstion 4 Pro 
Denon PMA 520 AE
Canton GLE490 

Der Verstärker ist über Cinch und die Playstation über HDMI an den Fernseher angeschlossen.

Ich kann außer die Höhen und Tiefen nichts am Verstärker verstellen was das Phenomän beseitigen könnte. 
Im Playstation kann man im Menü noch 3 Verschiedene Audioformate einstellen ( PCM, Bitstream Dolby/DTS) bringen aber keine Unterschiede....

Bei meinem 2. Fernseher wo ein Bose Solo 5 angeschlossen ist, ist das Problem nicht vorhanden. Die Box regelt es perfekt.

Muss ich mir einen zusätzlichen AV Resiever kaufen oder geht das Problem nur mit einer zusätzlichen Center Box weg?
Ich will sehr gern bei meinem Stereo System bleiben. 


Lg Falco


----------



## JackA (22. Juli 2018)

Gut, eine Soundbar hat andere Probleme als Effekte zu laut wieder zu geben.
Also generell gibt es das Problem, vor Allem bei Dolby/DTS Tonspuren, dass Effekte betonter wieder gegeben werden als Stimmen, dagegen hilft dann ein Midnight-Modus bzw. ein höher geregelter Center.
Bei Stereo-Systemen kann man da nicht viel korrigieren, sollte aber auch nicht so krass vorhanden sein.
Hast du mal gecheckt, dass die PS4 und der TV auch sicher auf Stereo stehen und kein Dolby, DTS oder Gleichwertiges aktiviert sind?


----------



## Falco (23. Juli 2018)

Playstation ist auf PCM  eingestellt, aus dem Stereo Verstärker ist über Cinch an dem Fernseher abgeschlossen und mehr kann ich nicht machen...


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juli 2018)

Scheint so, als würde die PS4 5.1 an den TV übertragen , stell mal auf Bitstream, dann übernimmt der TV die Wandlung


----------



## taks (25. Juli 2018)

Wieso schleust du die PS über den Fernseher?


edit: Sorry, dachte die PMA wären Receiver nicht Verstärker.


----------

